# :: ECS Tuning :: Free Shipping on orders $49 and up!!!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Exciting news! We are proud to announce that effective immediately all orders $49 and up will ship free!! 






Click HERE to start shopping today!





*Items marked with a 'Free Shipping On Orders $49 and Up' logo may qualify for free standard ground shipping to the contiguous United States (48 states) for most orders with a value greater or equal to $49.00 USD.
Oversized products and direct ship products are excluded from this offer unless otherwise noted. 
Click HERE for more details on the ECS Tuning Free Shipping Promotion​


----------

